# Ahpra identity requirements



## dublinnurse (Jul 8, 2012)

Help highly appreciated !!!!

August mid i am going to australia for 3 days to complete my nursing registration. I am living in ireland and i have a permanent job here..i am going to ahpra's perth office..my registration officer keep saying that i have to bring my job offer letter and original passport to the ahpra office..actually i dont hav a job offer letter and i am not planning to move there this year..i want o apply for PR and move to australia on coming years..

I dont know why they are asking the job offer letter to complete the registration...recently some nurses from ireland went there to get the registration and they got it without any job offer letter..

Does anybody know about this issue ?
Is there any chance to get the registration for me with out the job offer letter?
Is there any point test for the identity requirement ? 
hope somebody will help me...

best regards...


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello,

I prob can't offer much help to your problem but I got my registration without a job offer so I assume it is possible! I go in September to present myself to the AHPRA with my identity requirements. 

Kind regards

Nee_tye


----------



## dublinnurse (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks alot for the positive reply.. so you went to ahpra with your identity requirements, could you please tell me is there any point test for identity requirements...i heard we have to get 100 point and what are the documents u submitted....are they accepting only notary attested documents.,

thanks alot


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

dublinnurse said:


> Thanks alot for the positive reply.. so you went to ahpra with your identity requirements, could you please tell me is there any point test for identity requirements...i heard we have to get 100 point and what are the documents u submitted....are they accepting only notary attested documents.,
> 
> thanks alot


I go in September and I have been asked to take identity to prove who I am! On the AHPRA application form it gives u categories u have to show and they understand u can't send originals with the application so I think i just sent copies of my driving license and passport (i rang them to confirm it and I put in a covering letter) When u present yourself it's not a 100 points scheme as they request a variety of ID which u have to cover in 4 categories! For example 

category A is commencement of identity:
Passport, Aus visa, Aus birth certificate etc 

Category B is identity with photo and signature:
Driving license, working with children check card, proof of age card etc 

Category C is evidence of identity:
Medicare card, motor vehicle registration, Aus marriage certificate etc 

Category D evidence of I'd address:
Utility bill, mortgage papers etc


However this information is on the AHPRA website to print off and you can use different documents from each categorys so there are loads to chose from. More than what I have shown as there just an example... 

AHPRA process is very drawn out and they may keep asking for more documents! 

Good luck....


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Hello,
> 
> I prob can't offer much help to your problem but I got my registration without a job offer so I assume it is possible! I go in September to present myself to the AHPRA with my identity requirements.
> 
> ...



Hi Nee_tye, have you got eligibility letter or got the registration number because you are going in September to present yourself that means you must have received the eligibility letter. Job offer is not required for eligibility letter but I have also heard that they ask for job offer letter.

....Mansawant


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

mansawant said:


> Hi Nee_tye, have you got eligibility letter or got the registration number because you are going in September to present yourself that means you must have received the eligibility letter. Job offer is not required for eligibility letter but I have also heard that they ask for job offer letter.
> 
> ....Mansawant


Hello, 
I got the eligibility letter which they give you 12 months to present yourself. My letter requests I just need to meet the AHPRA office and provide proof of identity and criminal history requirements. The eligibility letter hasn't requested to see proof of a job offer as i am going through an agency. Do u mean they request one when u present your self or through the AHPRA application process?


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

dublinnurse said:


> Help highly appreciated !!!!
> 
> August mid i am going to australia for 3 days to complete my nursing registration. I am living in ireland and i have a permanent job here..i am going to ahpra's perth office..my registration officer keep saying that i have to bring my job offer letter and original passport to the ahpra office..actually i dont hav a job offer letter and i am not planning to move there this year..i want o apply for PR and move to australia on coming years..
> 
> ...


Hi Dublinnurse, We are migrating to Sydney in next month and my wife has to visit AHPRA office to completer her registration. My wife has a job offer and also we got the resident visa however we want to visit AHPRA on the day we will be arriving in Sydney so that she can get her registration number and she can join hospital on her start date. However I am bit worried about Australian residential address as we have booked Serivced Apartment for two weeks and on the first day in Sydney we won't be having any residential address.

But just for your information below is the information available on AHPRA website regarding ID requirements.

_Applications from overseas applicants will be assessed only on receipt of the relevant evidence of identity, and an otherwise complete application (all supporting documentation provided and declarations made).
Following assessment the applicant will be advised if they are eligible for registration. Those eligible applicants who only provided the minimum identity requirements, and/or medical practitioners applying for limited registration (see below) will only be granted registration upon personal presentation at an AHPRA Office with the following evidence:
• If arrived in Australia within the previous 6 weeks:
o original foreign passport or travel document with current Australian visa and proof of date of arrival (e.g. entry stamp); plus
o evidence of their current residential address, an original signed statement from a prospective employer/sponsor verifying the identity of the applicant OR an original offer of employment.
• If arrived in Australia more than 6 weeks prior to attendance — evidence that meets the requirements in Categories A, B, C and D._

Hope that helps.

....Mansawant


----------



## samc25 (Nov 12, 2012)

dublinnurse said:


> Help highly appreciated !!!!
> 
> August mid i am going to australia for 3 days to complete my nursing registration. I am living in ireland and i have a permanent job here..i am going to ahpra's perth office..my registration officer keep saying that i have to bring my job offer letter and original passport to the ahpra office..actually i dont hav a job offer letter and i am not planning to move there this year..i want o apply for PR and move to australia on coming years..
> 
> ...


hiya dublinnurse

I was just wondering if you had managed to get your registration finalised whilst you were on holiday? if so what did you need? I'm going on holiday in march to do this too but not moving till Novemeber by which point the year limit will have passed

thank you sam


----------

